
Amazon engineer says Ring should be 'shut down immediately' - OrgNet
https://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-engineer-says-ring-should-be-shut-down-immediately-2020-1
======
sarcasmatwork
Does Amazon Alexa not fall under the same scrutiny?

~~~
idDriven
Ring has 'partnered' and gives access to videos taken of you and your
neighbors to police departments without a warrant, just ad hoc access. Amazon
has also been working on a facial recognition program, and the combination has
worry some implications if, or more likely when (if not contested by society
at large or regulation), combined. If you opt-out of ring's sharing video, it
reports you to the police with the exact repurcussions unknown to me (I have
read a handful of articles on it previously). Here is a 'ring issues' outline
from EFF: [https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/08/five-concerns-about-
am...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/08/five-concerns-about-amazon-rings-
deals-police)

